# Pumpkin Seeds Proven Dewormer in Snails?



## stainthedane (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey, I'm preparing to breed snails for the lizards, and thought I'd join the Snail forum: petsnails.co.uk/ 

There's no snails being sold anywhere near me so I need to catch them, my major concern was the parasites they may have... until I found this!
I read a post on there about pumpkin seeds being an effective dewormer for snails.

http://petsnails.proboards3.com/index.cgi?board=pests&action=display&thread=6466

I wasn't sure if maybe it was just a coincidence or not so I looked it up on Google and it turns out humans use it all the time.

Here's some quotes from various sites if you're interested. But I suggest researching it yourself!! There's also Black Walnut and Olive leaf/stems/roots, clove, and wormwood.

______________________________________________________________
"Ground raw hulled *Pumpkin Seeds* are a good natural wormer. There is a coating on the seed that paralyzes the worm and then the worm can be expelled by the digestive action of the gut. It is good to feed something that will cause the animal to have a slight diarrhea (flush) like molasses or skim milk about an hour or two after the seeds have been eaten. 

*Note- the seeds only paralyze the tapeworm and roundworm*"
______________________________________________________________

"I had to experiment with olive leaf before adding it to my DeWormer. I then added pumpkin seed because most herbalists know kids do well on pumpkin seeds for pin-worms, etc. So I had what I just called a 5 herb mix. Even then one company in England followed suit and made a 5 herb mix based on my 5 herbs. But most manufacturers settled on the top 3 herbs, walnut, clove, and wormwood. And you can find that mixture many places."
______________________________________________________________

"Oil of Oregano is the most powerful single herb extract in the world. Once I read about its anti-bacterial, anti-
fungal, anti-viral and anti-parasitic abilities, it HAD to be a part of my special dewormer formula. "

_______________________________________________________________________



I think I'll make a Mixture for them :2thumb:
What do you guys think??


----------



## stainthedane (Sep 15, 2008)

Omg guys I am Sooo Sorry, my internet is being really stupid and telling me things aren't sending or loading and what not and I just posted this about 5 times on the forum :blush: 

Let me see if I can delete them.


_________

Annnndddd Apparently I can't delete them, omg I'm so embarrassed, I'm sorry guys. I hope someone will take the other four down.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Hmmm, as it is only to treat round and tape worm, I still wouldn't trust it. And you dont have to have snails for sale in your area, you can get them posted.


----------

